# My Breeding Pair of Black Dragons



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just got these the other day..i am pretty excited about them. 1 pair of HMPK black dragons..

female









and the male









whats nice is after their spawn i can breed her to this guy









so i should get some nice fry out of them..we will see

Rick


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

That 1st male is a beauty, I really need another tank and been wanting a betta for some time, definetly keeping an eye one this one

Edit- noticed the female looks like a wild type? Does that make a difference when bred with a more ornamental one?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> That 1st male is a beauty, I really need another tank and been wanting a betta for some time, definetly keeping an eye one this one
> 
> Edit- noticed the female looks like a wild type? Does that make a difference when bred with a more ornamental one?


i dont know..Bevvvvvvvvv

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok just checked..she is definity plakat.so im good..lolshe has lost her stress stripe and is starting to color up some..i only got these bettas wednesday

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah shes just stressed.TBH all three of those fish most likely have smaragdina and imbellis in them,most of the domestics do.BUt she doesnt have enough to classify her as a wild type and she will breed with no issues genetic wise with both the boys.

Rick,l am very excited!They are gorgeous.So glad they went to someone I know,and i call fry!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

UPDATE

both bettas are taking food well now..so its time to start conditioning them for spawning..time to get them nice and plump..lol

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I call one from the black male


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kehy said:


> I call one from the black male


Bev gets first pick..

Kay..send me a pm so i can put you on the list....

Rick


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> Bev gets first pick..
> 
> Kay..send me a pm so i can put you on the list....
> 
> Rick


yay, ty!


----------

